

Autistic Hacker Helped FBI Nail Anonymous Boss - christianbryant
http://thesmokinggun.com/documents/eekdacat-and-the-fbi-576432

======
jqm
Ryan Ackroyd in the article photo looks a bit like Dan Akroyd (the actor).

I would say they are defiantly related. Not relevant but I found it
interesting.

------
FOAD
Oh, how I do not care about autism, and all of it's nuanced spectral variants.

Sometime's it's like everyone stuck in their shitty, repetitive, humdrum rat-
race routines suddenly looks up one day and realizes how stunted their social
life has become, once the restrictive lid of middle class economics slams down
on their once youthful lives, and suffers fleeting a moment of Medical Student
Syndrome, while reading up on some pop-psych blogspam du jour, and wonders: Am
_I_ autistic? Is autism _genetic_? Are my _children_ as doomed to be autistic,
as much as they are to be bald?

Oh look, a handy checklist, next to this facial scrub ad in Cosmo... Hmm,
let's see...

 _Social awkwardness_? Well, sometimes I feel like everyone at work secretly
hates me, and they're all plotting against me, and now that you mention it, I
do have trouble finding a date...

    
    
      DIAGNOSIS: MENTAL ILLNESS. AUTISM.
    

_Repetitive behavior_? Oh, well, every day, I find myself getting a morning
cup of coffee, then I work 'til 5PM at my job, which involves sifting through
lots of tiny boxes filled with numbers and reading stark walls of what
sometimes feels like the same text over and over again, and then I make my way
home, wishing I could quit, but fearful of getting fired, then dinner,
depressing obnoxious TV and finally bed, and more of the same tomorrow...

    
    
      DIAGNOSIS: MENTAL ILLNESS. AUTISM.
    

_Restricted interests_? I mean, I just don't know anymore, I feel like I've
kind of lost my zesty love for new things. Like I try reading books, but who
has the time? I feel like my life is dominated by constantly typing pointless
text into fields and saving useless data for all eternity, but I just can't
stop myself anymore. What has become of my life?

    
    
      DIAGNOSIS: MENTAL ILLNESS. AUTISM.
    

Wash. Rinse. Repeat.

